# if your damn crazy about cardinal shrimp look at this video!!!



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

*warning! for those who are cardinal shrimp lovers beware!!!! you better prepare a tissue or handherchief coz you will drool while watching this video.hahaha*


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

those shrimp are quite the good lookers


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

and im surprised that he is using ada for the substrate. Usually these shrimps like high ph


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

that's a lot of cardinals!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> and im surprised that he is using ada for the substrate. Usually these shrimps like high ph


if a shrimp that was berried gave birth in in high ph, would its babies be condition to high ph?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> if a shrimp that was berried gave birth in in high ph, would its babies be condition to high ph?


of course.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

imagine if those shrimps would cost 15$ each.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Its their white legs in front that make them look extra cool, when theyre picking at food in the tank you can see the legs always moving


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, thanks. That's quite a sight.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

It's Phong from Southern California.
Big seller
High buffering capacity allows him to keep them in a planted tank with soil.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> It's Phong from Southern California.
> Big seller
> High buffering capacity allows him to keep them in a planted tank with soil.


what do you mean high buffering capacity?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> what do you mean high buffering capacity?


I don't know too much about it, but the basics is a high enough KH to counter the soil's acidic properties.

long since Sulawesi shrimp were introduced to China, people there have started using soil to mass produce. For instance in Beijing the TDS is over 300, and that's about twice as hard as Toronto water.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19691

you can see from the above thread that they were thriving in soil.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

btw, this video was more than 5 months ago.lol. as you can see the date that my comments down on his video was 5months.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Camboy - did you manage to get some and breed them


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

novice said:


> Camboy - did you manage to get some and breed them


why? you want to buy some?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

If you breed them - i will buy em.


----------

